# Silver Springs Water



## darkfoxx (Jul 2, 2004)

I found this bottle while digging a trench in my backyard. It reads: "Silver Springs Water " and in smaller print it says " company Detroit". I'v never heard of this company, and I live in Michigan, outside of Detroit. Anyone know of it? I'd like to know the history of this bottle and if it is worth anything...


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi darkfoxx and welcome to the forum !
 I'm not familiar with your water bottle. But , I presume the Spring water that it contained came from Silver Springs , Florida. Which at one time was advertised as 99.8% pure ! 
 Our forum member Harry Pristis might be familiar with this one as he is a Florida resident.  Any ideas on this one Harry ?      Brian


----------



## darkfoxx (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks, are you talking about this: Silver Springs water


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 2, 2004)

darfoxx, Yes that is the Spring and the location in ( Silver Springs )Florida. But , the company is to new to be the same as your bottle.  Founded in 1986 and I am presuming your bottle is earlier than that .  
 When Harry comes online......I'm sure he can provide you with a little info on your bottle. He may have seen or heard of it down there in Sunny Florida .  Brian


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't think this bottle has any relation to Silver Springs, Florida.

 There is a Silver Springs in NY and in NV that are towns.  It is possible that there is a "Silver Springs" in Michigan that is just that, a spring.  It is also possible that the Silver Springs on the bottle is mythical.  

 I think I would focus my research on Michigan, if it were my bottle.

 Good luck!

 --------Harry Pristis


----------



## darkfoxx (Jul 2, 2004)

There is no Silver Springs in Michigan. The bottling company was in Detroit, but I cannot find any records of the company on the internet. I'v even asked some people that used to live in Detroit and they had never heard of it. I'm stumped... [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 3, 2004)

darkfoxx.... Harry may be right and I may be way off base here. I found a Crystal Springs Lake in Northville, Michigan. I will see if I can find a link.  Brian


----------



## David E (Jul 3, 2004)

Is there a trade mark on bottom. Also on those types sometimes they are dated on bottom. Like 72 you would just have to be guesing 1972.
 Dave


----------



## darkfoxx (Jul 3, 2004)

On the bottom there is a "O" with a circle going around it, so it looks like a line is going thru it horizontally.


----------



## darkfoxx (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks alot TreasureRat! At least I know more about it now.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey darkfoxx-

 I checked out my 1925 copy of The Bottlers and Beverage Manufacturers Universal Encyclopedia and found a Silver Springs Water Co. located at 6280 Third Ave. in Detroit - bet that's the outfit you're looking for.

 - Sam


----------



## darkfoxx (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks alot Sam.


----------



## David E (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi, have a trademark, an O surrounded by a circle, but no line thru it.
 "Buckeye"  Don't have a location.
 Dave


----------



## old digger (Jul 11, 2004)

Sam you lucky dog, no wonder you [sm=rolleyes.gif]have such great info, We never come up with good bottle books, like good bottles I guess, we seem to hord what we have, Thank you for sharing the info with us, it's great!![]


----------



## Amylj1971 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi all, Hey Darkfoxx, thought this was kind of neat, I too have a Silver springs water bottle from Detroit. It is a 1/2 gal. bottle though. I couldn't find anything about it on the net either but I inherited it from my late Grandfather and was told that when he was young he used to work in Detroit and then come back north on the weekends. I'm guessing that it must be old just because he would have been in his late 20's early 30's around that time and he died back in 97' at age 85.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 19, 2005)

I did a quick search and found these nearby in a Michigan business directory. Maybe they moved.

 SILVER SPRINGS WATER CO MICHIGAN

 USA-MI 49001 KALAMAZOO, 96 84TH SOUTHWEST Beverage Dispensing Equipment, Supplies, Supply & Repair, Bottled & Bulk Water Retail, Water 

 SILVER SPRINGS WATER CO MICHIGAN

 USA-MI 49315 BYRON CENTER, 96 84TH STREET SOUTHWEST Beverage Dispensing Equipment, Supplies, Supply & Repair, Beverages, Beverage Retail, Bottled & Bulk Water Retail, Utilities, Utility, Waste Management, Water & Sewage Companie...


----------

